# 867-5309 Jenny - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Tommy Tutone made this # stick in all of our heads: a quick look at how i cover this tune....thanks for watching! 
guitar - Fender Telecaster

[video=youtube;R2DsSOR4aT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2DsSOR4aT0[/video]


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - just wanted to let you know I have really enjoyed watching you tutorials. Helped me find my inner 80s rocker (I use to be a 80s hair flare guy). Great playing and your tele sounds great!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Good stuff Dale. Thanks.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to agree with the other sentiments.......really good tutorials that are easy to follow and fun to watch. Thanks for posting them.......


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i buy stuff and they ask me for my phone #, i almost always give that one


----------



## jefelex (Sep 26, 2011)

The band I was in wayy wayy back in time used to play this song (it was current then!) Gawd, am I gettin' old!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Always enjoy watching these and have learned a lot. We do cover this but have never quite nailed that little descending run during the verse, until now  Thanks again!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

each post is greatly appreciated and i hope everyone is very well and enjoying their music!

your friend,
dale


----------

